# The Sikh Regiment In 1860 In China



## Arvind (Dec 1, 2004)

*Men of the Loodiaah (Ludhiana) Sikh Regiment in China, Circa 1860. One of the most profitable exports from East India Company's possession was opium, a drug that was sold to addicts in China. When Chinese attempted action against the agents selling the drugs, the reaction was always the same - violence. Despite the termination of the East India Company's mandate, the British Government continued the trade and the armed aggression against the Chinese. The three conflicts which ensued are called the Opium wars for that reason.*


----------

